# Hi from Los Angeles CA



## iamscubasteve (Nov 29, 2011)

Hello. How do you like your outlaw? That's what I picked up as well.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

Welcome to ArcheryTalk! :darkbeer:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Michael.


----------



## courtmichael (Nov 30, 2011)

thanks !!!
i have one question for u bowhunters...what arrows r u using for target practice ?


----------



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

:beer:Welcome to AT! Enjoy the Site!:beer:

I use my hunting arrows (Easton ACC Pro Hunters) in my hunting bow (Invasion). I have an Elite Pulse and I am currently sizing arrows for it. I'm either going with Easton Flatlines or Victory V-Force HV's.

Go read the General Archery Discussion if you want help sizing arrows for your bow and setup. There's plenty of people on the site willing to help you. There are programs that you can use to properly spine an arrow for your bow at the poundage you shoot and your DL.


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

Welcome to AT, I am over in Riverside. There is a good archery range over in Chino, off hiway 71.
Don.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## courtmichael (Nov 30, 2011)

whats up zestycj7!!
how the hunting aver there??


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

Hey Michael,
When I use to hunt, it was good. All I hunt now is foam, love shooting 3-D's.
Don.


----------

